# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Parchment & Stain Tutorial [Photoshop]

## kalmarjan

So, I was going to make a long post on how to get the effects of a stain, then I found this:

Here is a link to a great tutorial on how to make a poster in photoshop. In the first part, there is a section on how to create a stain: The rest details a nice parchment look.

http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut024.htm

Now, you can follow the same steps with a filled selection in photoshop. Basically, in the end, if you follow the dodge/burn tactic, you will get what you need.

Sandeman

----------


## kalmarjan

If you have a picture of a stain that you want, what you can also do is apply it to your image in it's own layer with a bg of white... using ctrl+alt+g to clip it to the layer below, then use the blending mode HARD LIGHT or PIN light. Play with the opacity, and you will get a stain. Add a few effects like gradients, glows and play with their blending styles...

Here is an example:

Sandeman

----------


## ravells

I can't believe how many excellent tips there are in that tutorial. Thanks for the find, Kalmarjan!

Ravs

----------


## RPMiller

Wow! Yes, thank you very much.

----------


## Robbie

I've had really good luck with creating layers set to color burn and using really light pastels as my burn color...thats a great way to make stains.

For example...very light pink set to color burn will create bloodstains.  Very light tan will create like coffee stains or such...you can always take whatever shape your stain is and set it to color burn, if its not a light pastel color it will probably appear black, then run image->adjustments->Hue/Saturation and lighten it up and desaturate it a bit til you get a really good stained look.  I've not tried this on a parchment background but it works wonders on stone backgrounds...color burn to me is synonymous with dried stain.

----------


## Fister

I followed the tutorial you discovered and shared with us and I was pleased with the knowledge gained and the end result as well.  I now can make much more interesting player handouts.  Thanks

----------


## RPMiller

Whoa! How cool is that?! :Cool:  :Compass Rose:

----------


## pyrandon

Nice one, Fister!  Wowee!

----------


## ravells

I just wanted to bump this tutorial. Having tried it out earlier this week, I can give it five stars.  What I really like about it is that because the creation process is non-destructive, after you have created your parchment document, you can go back to it again and again and make adjustments to most aspects without having to draw the parchment again from scratch. For example you can change the texture / colour/ clouding / scratches / blotches / ragged edges etc. In short once you've done this tutorial, you may never need draw another parchment again.

Ravs

----------


## delgondahntelius

Great bump Ravs... It was a great tutorial  :Very Happy: 
Tried to rep you for the bump... seems I must have done it else where ...  :Frown:

----------


## delgondahntelius

added the psd file for anyone who cared to have it

----------


## Immolate

My first piece of work on this forum was to go through this tutorial. You might say I learned a lot. I actually made a wanted poster of my wife and, by the end of the tutorial, I was being a bit cowboy myself. After her delight over the wanted poster, went back in and deleted all of the portrait and text stuff, and spent some time perfecting the parchment.

I present it here to you as an opportunity to point out problems in my techniques and any oversights that might be related to my colorblindness. If it  is okay, all are welcome to use it for whatever purpose they wish.

I apologize as I have not learned yet how to imbed a picture. I'll go learn that now.

----------


## Immolate

Again, sorry for my earlier ignorance. Here is the image plain



and peanut butter...



in honor of Fister's idea.

----------


## Ascension

No critiques from me, I think it looks good and I even snagged the psd  :Wink:

----------


## Leonal

This looks great!
I just tried this tutorial in the Gimp, but being a noob with the program I'm struggling finding an equivalent of these two Photoshop tools:
*Clip to layer*
*Filter / Brush Strokes / Spatter*

Any of the Gimp gurus here who know how to create something similar to the spatter filter? (I tried to google, but found nothing worthwhile regarding spatter)
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

> This looks great!
> I just tried this tutorial in the Gimp, but being a noob with the program I'm struggling finding an equivalent of these two Photoshop tools:
> *Clip to layer*
> *Filter / Brush Strokes / Spatter*
> 
> Any of the Gimp gurus here who know how to create something similar to the spatter filter? (I tried to google, but found nothing worthwhile regarding spatter)
> Thanks


I don't know if GIMP has the same concept, but you can easily imitate the clip to layer "one time" using selection and working only on the selection.  My preferred approach though, is to use a layer mask(see link in sig)to simulate something like this.

----------


## Leonal

Thanks! I tried by using selections, but will definitely look at your masks tutorial.  :Smile:

----------

